# Einmalige Chance neue Linux-"Jünger" zu bekehren -

## Lore

Hallo,

entschuldigt diesen reißerischen Titel.

Am 8. Dezember wird die Gamestar eine Sonderheft zum Thema Linux rausbringen.

Dazu hat sie hier ein Forum eröffnet:

http://forum.gamestar.de/gspinboard/forumdisplay.php?f=45

Und wie man lesen kann, stellen absolute Noobs dort lauter recht einfach zu beantwortende Fragen zu Linux.

Nun hab ich mir gedacht, wir als Gentoo-Nutzer müssten uns doch recht gut mit Linux auskennen und sollten diesen Anfänger kräftig Support geben.

Das ist eine einmalige Chance, da die Gamestar wirklich ein großes und v.a. junges Publikum anspricht.

----------

## tm130

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man jedem, der Linux mal ausprobieren will immer kräftig Starthilfe geben muss. Wenn jemand auf Apple oder Zeta umsteigt kommt das ja auch nie.

Wenn ich jemanden bekehren will, dann werde ich Mitglied bei den Zeugen Jehovas.

----------

## alekel

Hallo,

ich persönlich denke, dass man hierüber keinen direkten "Linuxjünger" rekrutieren kann. Nicht das Du mich falsch verstehst, ich fände es toll wenn noch mehr Spiele ohne Probleme in Linux laufen. Leider ist dies noch nicht so. Ich spiele gerne mal ein Spiel und ich muss gestehen, dass ich dies meistens unter Wind**f mache, weil es eben ohne Probleme läuft. 

Wenn ich mir nun die Distributionen anschaue, werden die wenigsten wahrscheinlich mit gentoo anfangen. Die meisten wollen doch eine CD oder DVD ins Laufwerk einschieben und nach 1 Stunde soll dann das fertige OS installiert sein. Des weiteren möchten Sie das bei XYZ gekaufte Spiel einlegen und Ihre tolle 3D-Grafikkarte austesten. Und genau hier fangen nun die Probleme an. Es gibt viele Spiele unter Linux, auch solche die ohne Probleme laufen, aber leider noch nicht die Masse. Ich bezweifle, dass sich jemand der einfach nur spielen möchte, sich mit den Problemen die auf Ihn zukommen beschäftigen will.

Ich persönlich denke, dass sich früher oder später jeder der sich intensiver mit Computern auseinandersetzt auch mal zu Linux kommt. Der "Ottonormal"-User wird bei dem Betriebssystem bleiben, dass er vorgesetzt bekommt.

----------

## borlander

Hy,

ich kann nur sagen, dass man nur erzählen muss was man mit Linux alles macht. Es reicht wenn man die Leute Informiert. Auch die DAU's werden irgentwann Linux benutzen, wenn die Hardwarehersteller und Spielehersteller mitziehen. Sie werden bestimmt kein Gentoo benutzen, aber Linux hat für jeden etwas. 

Wer also Lust hat soll ruhig den DAU's mal erzählen was alles möglich und was vieleicht zu schwierig ist.

Auf die DAU's. die es möglich gemacht haben,

dass in fast jedem Haushalt ein Rechner steht.

Sven

----------

## Gekko

Solange Linux nicht DAU freundlichst wird ala

CD rein, klick, klick, klick aufgsetzt is, und bei den Anwendungen das gleiche passiert - doppelklick, 3x auf weiter und die vorgeschlagenen Sachen passen schon - solange wird Linux nie und nimmer breiten Anklang finden. Da kann man drum rumreden vonwegen dies und jenes laeuft, ich kann mit Linux ALLES machen usw., das wird alles nichts zur Verbreitung von Linux beitragen. Der Endanwender moechte im Normalfall nicht nachdenken muessen, wenn er den Computer aufdreht. Er will bedient werden und nicht das Geraet bedienen. Wobei ich Neulingen zum rumprobieren trotzdem gerne eine Knoppix fuer ganz vorsichtige oder aber Ubuntu zum gleich und schnell und automatisiert installieren ans Herz legen wuerde; diese Distris sind nun wirklich DAU-freundlich bis zum geht nimmer gehalten. Trotzdessen, solange keine Spiele fuer "unser" Betriebssystem in den Regalen steht und solange man irgendein Howto lesen muss, damit endlich z.B. der Palm zum syncen geht, solange wird sich Linux nicht durchsetzen, da kann man machen was man will.

----------

## deejay

jo..

ich finde, die Leute die Linux nutzen wollen, sollte dies aus eigenem Interessen machen. Windows ist komerziel, Windows kennt jeder, Windows kann jeder bedinenen (bzw. wie Gekko gesagt hat: "Die User werden von Windows bedient") auf Windows läuft alles -- WINDOWS KOSTET !

Warum ich linux mag, habe ich ja schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, aber ich würde sagen, wenn Linux erstmal zu kommerziell wird, dann ists auch bald vorbei mit Open Source und das ganze fängt auch an Geld zu kosten. Meine Meinung dazu.

Also, wenn die Leute Interesse an Linux haben, so wie ich es auch einst hatte und habe, dann werden die schon ganz alleine drauf kommen, und sich mal an eine Linux Installation herantrauen... Für den Anfang reicht ja erstmal eine einfachere Variante, ich beispielsweise habe damals mit Debian angefangen.... Aber ich habe gentoo lieben gelernt  :Wink:  und dabei bin ich geblieben....

Also dann

Gruß

DeEJaY

----------

## garaone

 *Quote:*   

> Und wie man lesen kann, stellen absolute Noobs dort lauter recht einfach zu beantwortende Fragen zu Linux.
> 
> Nun hab ich mir gedacht, wir als Gentoo-Nutzer müssten uns doch recht gut mit Linux auskennen und sollten diesen Anfänger kräftig Support geben.
> 
> Das ist eine einmalige Chance, da die Gamestar wirklich ein großes und v.a. junges Publikum anspricht.

 

hat er doch deutlich geschrieben das er nicht bekehren meint... also bleibt mal alle ganz ruhig  :Smile: 

aber wieso sollte man denen nicht das zeigen, was linux insbesondere gentoo, so stark macht:

die hilfe der user untereinander.

schliesslich ist der haeufige grund warum leute vor linux zurueckschrecken, obwohl sie interesse haben, wenn sie bei etwas nicht weiterkommen oder eienr der linuxgeruechte aufgesessen sind.

habt euch nicht so... wenn dann haufen leute linux haben und ihr nicht mehr "special" seit koennt ihr immer noch auf apple umsteigen (kost dann aber mehr)   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Gekko

 *garaone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> habt euch nicht so... wenn dann haufen leute linux haben und ihr nicht mehr "special" seit koennt ihr immer noch auf apple umsteigen (kost dann aber mehr)    

 

Ja, aber nur als Plattform fuer Linux   :Twisted Evil: 

Ich find die Books schoen, bin am ueberlegen ob ich mir eins zulege.

----------

## NueX

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Ich find die Books schoen, bin am ueberlegen ob ich mir eins zulege.

 Ohja, ich auch  :Wink: 

Dann aber wohl auch mit häufigem Gebrauch von Mac OS X. Naja, mal schaun was die Zeit so bringt...

Gruß, NueX

----------

## Ezekeel

Meine persönliche Meinung als Linux-Newbee ist, dass es keine gute Idee ist irgendwen zu irgendwas zu überreden was er nicht aus eigenem Antrieb heraus schafft. Wie schon gesagt ich bin selbst auch noch extremer Anfänger, aber dennoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass wenn nun einige von uns ins Gamestar Forum reinlatschen und dort Support geben und vor allem noch für Gentoo werben dann hier überhaupt nichts mehr beim alten bleibt. Dann gibts pro Woche anstatt 3 gleich 30 warum kann ich nicht root werden Threads und es wird auch nicht dabei bleiben, dass hier ein relativ hohes Niveau herrscht -> dann gehts los mit l33t, noob, boon, lamer, pros und skillz. Wenn man sich einmal die Gemeinde der Gamestar Leser anschaut so sind das Junge Konsolenkinder bzw. Pc Gamerz und nicht Junge Hacker denn diese würden IX oder C't lesen. Wenn jemand Linux will dann kommt er von ganz alleine und braucht keinen Support von irgendwelchen anderen. 

Ein Gentoo System kann jeder aufsetzen der die Doku lesen kann und das Forum zu nutzen weiss, dafür sind noch keine allzugroßen Linux Kenntnisse Notwendig, Basics wie man sie in meinem Fall bei einem VHS Kurs den ich vor 5 Jahren bleget habe mal aufgeschnappt hat (und der war für wirklich die allerletzten Deppen), oder wenn man mal ein Linux Buch kauft. Wer anstatt dessen alles auf einem Silbertablett serviert bekommt wird sich nie die Mühe machen und sich selbst etwas aneignen. Lerneffekt für denjenigen Kaputt und für uns jede Menge streß! 

Nix für ungut und ich will mich nicht als überheblich darstellen, aber das war in etwa die Antwort die ich vom ccc channel erhielt als ich mein erstes RedHat System auf einem 3t rechner installiert habe -> bis gentoo habe ich mich nie wirklich mit Linux beschäftigt und jetzt liebe ich es!!   :Wink: 

----------

## Scruffy

Also, ich muss niemanden bekehren.   :Very Happy: 

Jeder soll mit seinem System glücklich werden. Ich hab neben Gentoo noch Solaris, XP und AmigaOS. Und alle 4 haben ihre Berechtigung. Oder wie soll ich sonst HL2 spielen?   :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Windows ist komerziel

 Linux auch.

 *Quote:*   

> Windows läuft alles

 Ah ja?

Ist mir neu.

 *Quote:*   

> WINDOWS KOSTET !

 Kommt auf die "Quelle" an.

Könntest du bitte das Geplenke abstellen? Danke.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin ganz froh darüber, das "Normal User" bei Komerziellen Systemen bleiben.

 Sollen sie von mir aus, solange sie nicht mit "Linux ist kewl !!11!!" oder "$proggie funzt nicht   !!!1111!+1" in Webforen und Newsgroups aufschlagen und nur rumnerven.

 *Quote:*   

> Warum ich linux mag, habe ich ja schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, aber ich würde sagen, wenn Linux erstmal zu kommerziell wird, dann ists auch bald vorbei mit Open Source und das ganze fängt auch an Geld zu kosten. Meine Meinung dazu.

 Wie wärs, wenn du dir zuerst Grundlagen aneignest, bevor du dir eine Meinung bildest? Open Source / freie Software hat mit Geld oder nicht Geld nix zu tun.

Zum Thema: Mir ist eigentlich lieber, wenn $luser zur Verbreitung von Kinderporno und Verschicken von Spam Windows zur Verfügung stellen. (SCNR)

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## deejay

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Wie wärs, wenn du dir zuerst Grundlagen aneignest, bevor du dir eine Meinung bildest? Open Source / freie Software hat mit Geld oder nicht Geld nix zu tun.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> /dev

 

naja... wenn du meinst. Ich glaube Grundlagen habe ich genug  :Wink: 

Außerdem sagte ich:" vorbei mit Open Source und das ganze fängt auch an Geld zu kosten."

Man beachte den Satzaufbau. "Geld kosten" steht mit Open Source nur temporär in Beziehung. Ich meinte damit, das ansonten bald Linuxprogramme ebenfalls Geld kosten.  

Mal richtig lesen  :Wink: 

Außerdem ist es an dieser Stelle glaube nicht das Richtige, sich über solche Sachen zu Unterhalten. 

Also vorher mal überlegen, wenn man was schreibt  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Deever schrieb: Linux auch!

 

Das mag vielleicht sein. Aber nicht im Desktopbereich!!

Gruß

DeEJaY

----------

## dalu

dev, der beste hrhr, da kannte ich noch einen, mich, damals  :Wink: 

naja, jeder soll machen was er will, oder sie , wie auch immer.

ist alles eine frage der persönlichen philosophie.

wer helfen will, soll, aber dann mit inhalt, ich persönlich arbeite in meinem umfeld daran die menschen frei zu machen, durch wissen, und im gegensatz erhalte ich wissen zurück, besser gesagt erfahrung.

ich glaube es ist fast egal welches system man nutzt, wenn die kinder, bzw die jugendlichen die falschen spiele spielen ists egal ob sie es auf windows oder linux machen, oder auf welchem os auf immer.

sagt euch einer der bald 30 wird  :Smile: 

----------

## Deever

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *Deever wrote:*   Linux auch! 
> 
> Das mag vielleicht sein. Aber nicht im Desktopbereich!!

 Dort erst recht.

Gruß && SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Ezekeel

 *Quote:*   

> ich glaube es ist fast egal welches system man nutzt, wenn die kinder, bzw die jugendlichen die falschen spiele spielen ists egal ob sie es auf windows oder linux machen, oder auf welchem os auf immer. 

 

Sorry gehört nicht hier rein, aber mit 30 sollte man weiß gott nicht so alt sein um auf den Schrott von Frontal21 und Konsorten reinzufallen! Mal paar Punkte dazu:

1. Was hat diese Bemerkung mit diesem Thread zu tun?

2. Hast du dich schon ernsthaft mit der Thematik Medienpsychologie befasst? Nein sonst hättest du sicher nicht solch eine unqualifizierte Bemerkung gemacht, die mich 21 beinahe explodieren lässt! Das ist milde gesagt Veleumdnung da ich mal rate, dass du der Überzeugung bin, dass du meinst, dass Spiele die Psyche von Kindern zerstören könnten? 

3. Hast du dich schon ernsthaft mit der Neurologie beschäftigt? NEIN!  Offensichtlich nicht aus selbigem Grund wie in Bezug auf die Medienpsychologie! 

Zu 2: 

Es gibt mehrere Thesen wie Gewalt in den Medien auf Kinder wirkt. Mitunter auch die  Inhibitationstheorie die besagt, dass man durch anschauen von Gewalt den eigenen Drang gewalt auszuüben abbaut. -> Ist nicht gerade Fachwissen, nur Stoff Reli 11 Klasse von einem Medienpsychologen beigebracht der der Auffassung ist, dass mehr das Umfeld auf das Kind einwirkt wie die Medien. Die Umwelt in der es sich aufhält kann die Wirkung jedes Splatter wieder aufheben!! 

Zu 3:

Neue Erkenntnisse in der Neurologie besagen, dass das Verhalten eines Menschen zu 80% genetisch vorbestimmt ist. Das Wird dadurch erklärt, dass die amygdala am ende des limbischen Systems sozusagen unsere Ängste und unser ethisches Empfinden steuert. Ergo - phsyiologischer ursprung und nicht psychologischer!!! Ein weiterer Grund zu sagen, dass Mediengewalt unmöglich einen Mörder heranzüchten kann!! 

Man sollte vielleicht auch mal eine Fachzeitschrift in die Hand nehmen anstatt an das zu glauben was man sich auf Grund falsch recherchierter Berichte sich zusammenreimt.

Dazu aktuell:  counter-strike.de

Wie gesagt sorry, ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen und gott bewahre meine Meinung ist sicher nicht die richitge, aber ich hoffe zumindest, dass ein paar die das hier lesen sich vielleicht einmal gedanken darüber machen. Vor allem jene die evtl. Kinder haben sollten sich vielleicht einmal überlegen ob sie sich nicht zu viel Gedanken darüber machen was das kind nicht sollte anstatt sie sich Gedanken darüber machen was sie mit dem kind machen sollten!

----------

## dalu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry gehört nicht hier rein, aber mit 30 sollte man weiß gott nicht so alt sein um auf den Schrott von Frontal21 und Konsorten reinzufallen! Mal paar Punkte dazu:
> 
> 

 

Vorneweg mal,

ich glaub dir das du mit 21 wütend über diese scheinbar kurzsichtige perspektive von mir bist, wäre ich auch mit 21, und das meine ich nicht herablassend.

Sehr schön, also:

Alles was man erlebt, dazu gehört auch die virtuelle realität fliesst in die realität über, sprich, die umgebung prägt einen, da kannst du noch so sehr behaupten es wäre nicht so, unterbewußt ist jedes bild das du gesehn hast in deinem gehirn gespeichert, dein bewußtsein ist nur das was du sehen willst.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Was hat diese Bemerkung mit diesem Thread zu tun?
> 
> 

 

Sehr viel, denn es geht um linux als religion. glaube prägt menschen, und trotz des reisserischen titels ist der grund dieses threads , "wir müssen die spielehersteller dazu bringen ihre spiele für linux zu schreiben" , oder seh ich das etwa falsch?

doch schau dich mal um, was für spiele gibt es?

der zweck jetztiger spiele ist es doch , hierarchie zu lehren, der starke gewinnt, rücksicht wird keine genommen, nur der sieg zählt.

liege ich hier falsch?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Hast du dich schon ernsthaft mit der Thematik Medienpsychologie befasst? Nein sonst hättest du sicher nicht solch eine unqualifizierte Bemerkung gemacht, die mich 21 beinahe explodieren lässt! Das ist milde gesagt Veleumdnung da ich mal rate, dass du der Überzeugung bin, dass du meinst, dass Spiele die Psyche von Kindern zerstören könnten? 
> 
> 

 

ja, und auch mit der unterbewußten gehirnwäsche. darum hab ich den fernseher auch meist aus.

zerstören nein, nur falsch prägen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Hast du dich schon ernsthaft mit der Neurologie beschäftigt? NEIN!  Offensichtlich nicht aus selbigem Grund wie in Bezug auf die Medienpsychologie! 
> 
> 

 

Da hast du recht, doch realität, oder besser normalität ist was die meisten menschen glauben, so unglaubwürdig es dir auch erscheinen mag.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu 2: 
> 
> Es gibt mehrere Thesen wie Gewalt in den Medien auf Kinder wirkt. Mitunter auch die  Inhibitationstheorie die besagt, dass man durch anschauen von Gewalt den eigenen Drang gewalt auszuüben abbaut. -> Ist nicht gerade Fachwissen, nur Stoff Reli 11 Klasse von einem Medienpsychologen beigebracht der der Auffassung ist, dass mehr das Umfeld auf das Kind einwirkt wie die Medien. Die Umwelt in der es sich aufhält kann die Wirkung jedes Splatter wieder aufheben!! 
> ...

 

da stimm ich dir zu, trotz allem sollten spiele gespielt werden bei denen man auch was für die zukunft für das ECHTE leben lernt. kinder sind doch die zukunft. stress und druck sollte man im sport abbauen, nicht in der virtualität.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu 3:
> 
> Neue Erkenntnisse in der Neurologie besagen, dass das Verhalten eines Menschen zu 80% genetisch vorbestimmt ist. Das Wird dadurch erklärt, dass die amygdala am ende des limbischen Systems sozusagen unsere Ängste und unser ethisches Empfinden steuert. Ergo - phsyiologischer ursprung und nicht psychologischer!!! Ein weiterer Grund zu sagen, dass Mediengewalt unmöglich einen Mörder heranzüchten kann!! 
> ...

 

dazu kann ich mich leider nur wiederholen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie gesagt sorry, ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen und gott bewahre meine Meinung ist sicher nicht die richitge, aber ich hoffe zumindest, dass ein paar die das hier lesen sich vielleicht einmal gedanken darüber machen. Vor allem jene die evtl. Kinder haben sollten sich vielleicht einmal überlegen ob sie sich nicht zu viel Gedanken darüber machen was das kind nicht sollte anstatt sie sich Gedanken darüber machen was sie mit dem kind machen sollten!

 

kein problem, ich behaupte auch nicht das meine meinung das nonplus ultra oder die alleinige wahrheit ist.

und in diesem absatz stimme ich vollkommen mit dir überein

cheers  :Smile: 

edit: tippfehlerLast edited by dalu on Thu Nov 25, 2004 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lore

Hui, da haben mich wohl wieder einige missverstanden (missverstehen wollen).

Die Leute, die sich in das Gamestars-Linux Forum verirren, zeigen dadurch schon mal das nötige Grundinteresse an Linux. 

Ich schätze die computerspielenden Kiddies als durchaus talentiert ein. Sie müssen nur mal auf die Alternativen zu Windows aufmerksam gemacht werden (Mann, wenn mir einer mit 14/15 was von Linux erzählt hätte... Aber ich kannte damals wirklich nichts anderes als MS-DOS 6.2x und hatte grad mal gerüchteweise von exotischen Dos-Klonen wie DR-DOS gehört.)

Weiterhin empfehle ich den Anfängern KEIN Gentoo, sondern ein Suse. Ich hab mit Solaris angefangen (  :Shocked:   lange Geschichte...), danach RedHat und fand alles sch... weil meine Hardware nicht richtig lief. Mit Suse war dann alles wunderbar (und vor allem auch wunderbar bunt und das Viech hat mir irgendwie gefallen).

So, die Fragen dieser Anfänger sind von einer Natur wie "Mein Mausrad geht nicht!" oder "Wie kann ich die Bildschirmauflösung ändern?" oder auch "Was ist Open Source?". Und ich denke, daran darf es einfach nicht scheitern. Es waren bei mir ja eben auch solche im Nachhinein lächerlichen Problemchen die mich verzweifeln ließen.

Viele diese Probleme entstehen auch nur deswegen, weil man an Windows gewöhnt ist und eine KDE/Gnome dazu verführt, nach Parallelen zu Windows zu suchen. Und manchmal klappt das eben ganz und gar nicht.

Und mir ist es auch nicht egal, ob sie ein Linux oder ein MacOS oder ein BSD oder sonst was benutzen. Ich möchte, dass sie ein Linux benutzen um endlichen den letzten großen wunden Punkt von Linux, nämlich hochwertige Spiele in ausreichender Menge,  zu tilgen.

----------

## psyqil

 *dalu wrote:*   

> der zweck jetztiger spiele ist es doch , hierarchie zu lehren, der starke gewinnt, rücksicht wird keine genommen, nur der sieg zählt.
> 
> liege ich hier falsch?

 Yup! Multiplayer: Teamgeist siegt. Sonst zeigt mir meine "spielerische" Beschäftigung mit Gewalt immer wieder, warum ich mich im echten Leben nicht drauf einlasse: da gibt's nämlich keinen Respawn.

Nur für's Protokoll: Ich bin über 30. Und an was ich mich aus den letzten 20+ Jahren im Fernsehprogramm erinnere, ist schlimmer als CS & Co. Deshalb guck' ich auch nur noch Sport!  :Razz: 

Es ist aber nicht so, das dieser Planet erst seit Erfindung des First Person Shooters ein wenig zur Gewaltbereitschaft neigen würde...

----------

## dalu

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Yup! Multiplayer: Teamgeist siegt. Sonst zeigt mir meine "spielerische" Beschäftigung mit Gewalt immer wieder, warum ich mich im echten Leben nicht drauf einlasse: da gibt's nämlich keinen Respawn.
> 
> Nur für's Protokoll: Ich bin über 30. Und an was ich mich aus den letzten 20+ Jahren im Fernsehprogramm erinnere, ist schlimmer als CS & Co. Deshalb guck' ich auch nur noch Sport! 
> 
> Es ist aber nicht so, das dieser Planet erst seit Erfindung des First Person Shooters ein wenig zur Gewaltbereitschaft neigen würde...

 

 :Smile:  ok, vielleicht sollte man differenzieren und sagen in welchem alter kinder welche spiele spielen sollten.

btw wenn die glotze läuft und ich meinen fernsehtag hab sozusagen, schau ich mir gern andere kulturen an , und natursendungen, denn naja, meine (und auch die anderer) zukunftsvision ist mensch im einklang mit der natur, mit computern. aber... back2topic  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn Linux erstmal zu kommerziell wird, dann ists auch bald vorbei mit Open Source und das ganze fängt auch an Geld zu kosten.

 

Nicht nur Linux ist Opensource sondern auch GNU und andere Projekte. Und Free software hat gar nix mit kostenloser Software zu tun, das sind 2 unterschiedliche Begriffe, lies mal was in www.gnu.org steht.

 *tm130 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich jemanden bekehren will, dann werde ich Mitglied bei den Zeugen Jehovas.

 

dito. Ich bin kein Mönch, und man solle das benutzen, womit man am besten klar kommt.

----------

## abcd

Hallo,

so wie es aussieht, hat sich dieser Thread in eine andere Richtung entwicklt. Die einen sprechen darüber, welche Betriebssysteme von wem benutzt oder welche Spiele von wem und auf welchem System gespielt  werden sollen. Die anderen sprechen über das eigene Alter, über die Medienpsychologie, die Gewalt usw...

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, geht es doch darum, Einsteigern im Umgang mit Linux zu helfen. Jeder von uns kann sich erinnern, dass er irgendwann einmal ein Einsteiger war und seine eigenen Schwierigkeiten und Probleme hatte. Aus diesem Grunde kann ich auch nicht verstehen, wenn sich jemand im Forum über triviale Fragen genervt fühlt und gleich mit "rtfm" antwortet. Ja, ich weiss, es gibt Forenregeln sowie haufenweise Information, howto's, manpages usw und dass man sie gesucht und gelesen haben sollte, bevor man eine Frage stellt. Doch wie dem auch sei,

ich wäre bereit, Hilfe zu leisten und jede beliebige Frage, so trivial sie auch klingen mag, zu antworten (falls ich die richtige Antwort kenne   :Smile:  ).

Mfg, abcd

----------

## smg

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> <Thanq> auch wenns beides so linux spacken sind.
> 
> <Stephan|> lol
> ...

 

bekehre mal solche menschen x)

wirst du nicht schaffen

mfg

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [...]
> 
> <Thanq> auch wenns beides so linux spacken sind.
> 
> <Stephan|> lol
> ...

 

mir ist meine geistige Freiheit um einieges wichtiger als meine Geldtasche. Aber es muss beide Seiten geben, ohne Licht keine Dunkelheit und umgekehrt.

----------

## smg

```
<Thanq> windows braucht man immer und überall.

<Thanq> ich würde niemanden einstellen der diese sprache nicht blind beherrscht.

<Stephan|> windows ist keine sprache

```

noch mehr gefällig? xD

----------

## Earthwings

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <Thanq> windows braucht man immer und überall.
> 
> ...

 

```
/ignore Thanq
```

Andererseits find ichs lustig   :Laughing: 

----------

## smg

hehe ja hab ich jetzt auch gemacht  :Smile: 

nuja ich sag mal nix mehr, ich böser spammer  :Smile: 

mfg

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Ich denke, man sollte schon irgendwie "Werbung" für Linux machen, allerdings isses halt auch so, dass man als noob in den meisten Fällen eben nicht mal grade nen Kumpel, Arbeitskollegen oder sonst wen fragen kann, wenn was nicht klappt. 

Von der Installation her sehe ich das heutzutage als einzigen großen Unterschied zwischen Win und Linux. Auch bei der Installation von Windows können DAU's Fehler machen, nur die fragen dann erst mal einen Feund oder sonst wen. 

Ich kenne niemanden persönlich, der Linux benutzt und musste mir alles selbst aneignen. Ich appelliere daher an alle fortgeschrittenen SuSE-User: Helft den noob's!  :Wink: 

----------

## Jtb

nun ja, ich sehe das ein bißchen kritisch mit dem weitem Anwerben von "Jüngern"..

Die eigentlich sehr gut geschriebene Doku richtet sich eher an fortgeschrittene als an Anfänger...

Gentoo ist außerem eine Distro die eindeutig eine höhere Einstiegshürde hat - nicht für jeden Umsteiger das richtige..

----------

## Deever

Seh ich auch so! Wer lesefaul ist oder zum blöd um das Handbuch zu lesen, soll SuSE- oder linux-allgemeine Foren zumüllen und sich von hier fernhalten.

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Lore

Erstaunlich, erstaunlich.

So, nochmal: Es geht hier nicht darum irgendwelchen Anfängern ein Gentoo aufzuschwatzen, sondern Linux-Neueinsteigern über die ersten paar Hürden mit einer anfängerfreundlichen Distri wie Suse zu helfen.

----------

## DeathAngel

Hi,

also ich habe meine ersten Schritte mit Linux vor 4 Jahren gemacht. Damals hatte ich natürlich auch Fragen über Fragen, da ich im Kopf noch das Windows Schema hatte. Learning by doing und den "Koffler" unterm Arm ging es dann weiter ... Schnell ist man von Suse wech und heute werde ich niemanden mehr ins Suse Lager schieben - lieber ein Mandrake oder RH9 zum "Anfang". Ich persönlich werde Suse nicht dabei unterstützen Standards zu brechen und wie beim Fall "cdrecord" - sogar den Programmierer dazu veranlassen die GPL von der Software zu nehmen (wg. SUSE-Benutzern).

Jedem das OS, was er möchte!  

cu

----------

## ralph

 *DeathAngel wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Ich persönlich werde Suse nicht dabei unterstützen Standards zu brechen
> 
> 

 

Aha, zum Beispiel?

 *DeathAngel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und wie beim Fall "cdrecord" - sogar den Programmierer dazu veranlassen die GPL von der Software zu nehmen (wg. SUSE-Benutzern).
> 
> 

 

Was kann Suse dafür, dass die Sozialkompetenz von Herrn Schilling zu Wünschen übrig lässt?

@Lore:

Ich glaube es sollte jedem schon nach deinem ersten Posting klar geworden sein, worum es geht, dass viele das dann einfach fröhlich ignorieren, naja, was soll man dazu noch sagen.

----------

## DeathAngel

Hi,

also suse hat cdrecord "kaputt gepatched" in Bezug auf DVD Funktionalität - nun funktioniert das ganze nicht wirklich und alle rennen zum Author des cdrecord Programms, anstatt sich bei Suse zu beschweren. Ich denke mal das hat wenig mit sozailkompetenz zu tun - eher mit "falscher Ansprechpartner" ...

Aber wie schon gesagt jedem das OS was er möchte ...

so long

----------

## ralph

 *DeathAngel wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> also suse hat cdrecord "kaputt gepatched" in Bezug auf DVD Funktionalität - nun funktioniert das ganze nicht wirklich und alle rennen zum Author des cdrecord Programms, anstatt sich bei Suse zu beschweren. Ich denke mal das hat wenig mit sozailkompetenz zu tun - eher mit "falscher Ansprechpartner" ...
> 
> Aber wie schon gesagt jedem das OS was er möchte ...
> ...

 

Ehm, Suse hat, wie andere Distributionen auch, cdrecord so gepatched, dass es auch DVD schreiben kann, da Herr Schilling sich ja eine etwas unglückliche Lösung für diese Funktionalität überlegt hat.

Dann hat Suse noch einen großen Warnheinweis gegeben, dass die mit Suse ausgelieferte cdrecord Version eine von Suse gepatchte Version sei und deshalb bugreports nicht an Herrn Schilling, sondern an Suse geschickt werden müssen.

----------

